# ياريت ضرورى الاسماء اسم مرجع للاسماء التجارية للمركبا المستدمة فى صناعة المنظفات



## osama shalaby (15 مايو 2012)

:4:


----------



## السى اتش (17 مايو 2012)

*لو سيادتك كيميائى ارسل لك ملف تستفيد منه لكن لو لم تكن فصدقنى لن تستطيع استيعاب مادة هذا الكتاب​*


----------



## osama shalaby (18 مايو 2012)

اخى انا كميائى فى كلية العلوم جامعة الازهر ومنتظر الملف


----------

